# New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

```
<p>We’ve received confirmation that the camera that has appeared in a r<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/canon-shows-off-a-new-dslr/" target="_blank">ecent Canon leak is indeed the next Rebel</a> and we should see the announcement sometime before CP+ in February. No specifications for the camera were given.</p>
<p>We’ve also received confirmation that select retailers have been told about the EF 11-24 f/4L and that the price tag is in the area of $3000 USD ($2899 in USA, $3099 in Canada was mentioned), <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/canon-ef-11-24-f2-8l-coming-cr1/" target="_blank">something we reported a long time ago</a>. We weren’t given an announcement date for this lens, but we shouldn’t be waiting too much longer.</p>
<p>Yes, at this price, the lens must have remarkable optical performance.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly [CR3]*

Damn! That is one hefty price tag.
I guess we can safely assume that lens won't be sold in kits with the Rebel...


----------



## Xyclopx (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

This year's gonna suck and be awesome at the same time. High res body + this lens = pauper in heaven.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

3 grand and an f/4 it better bring the bus load like sharpness from corner to corner.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I guess I'll have to wait for a couple of years for the price to drop.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Wow, that's a HUGE price tag! It would be hard to not go for the 16-35mm f/4L and Samyang 14mm f/2.8 instead. This lens would have to be really amazing.


----------



## RVB (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Its the same as the Zeiss ZF 15mm but this is a zoom and has AF so its not so bad,the street price will also fall within a few months...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Unless this is the price of extracting all of the resolution from a 50MP+ sensor, and is sharp corner to corner, controls lateral & chromatic abberations then Canon are in danger of pricing themselves out of the market for an f4 lense thats expensive.


----------



## Swp (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

the holy grail (http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/13mm.htm) 2.0? B-)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

IS on current 16-35 f4 works extremely well at 1/10ish or slower.

Wonder why Canon didn't apply IS on this lens? $3300 - $3500 f4 IS sounds a bit better.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Dylan, that is exactly my question. 

Sek


Dylan777 said:


> IS on current 16-35 f4 works extremely well at 1/10ish or slower.
> 
> Wonder why Canon didn't apply IS on this lens? $3300 - $3500 f4 IS sounds a bit better.


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Wait, this is a full frame, non-fisheye lens that runs at 11mm?! That sounds pretty spectacular all by itself. Has that ever been done before?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Yes, at this price, the lens must _should_ have remarkable optical performance.</p>



Price does not always indicate quality. It will be interesting to see the tests to determine if it is worth 3K. That's a lotta money.


----------



## siegsAR (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

No IS for that price? Even if some would say they won't need it. Just for the sake of IS.


----------



## Khalai (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Brace yourselves. "This lens is so damn expensive" comments are coming


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I don't think the rumoured 11-24 price is too far out there especially considering it is a groundbreaking world class optic.

But I think its relevance is limited and, if it looks like it should (a 16-35 f4 with a 17TS-E front element) then the functionality it has over the 16-35 f4 IS makes it a near irrelevance.

Sure 11-16mm is a big range, but the 16-35 f4IS is a world class ultra wide angle zoom that has a simple 77mm filter thread, IS, it is compact and easy to use too. The 16-35 does have considerably more barrel distortion than the 17 TS-E, but that is very easily fixed in post and most of the time a stitch is simple enough to get the wider fov anyway.

Canon really seem to be doubling down on the f4 is good enough for the iso capabilities we have nowadays, and whilst many would agree with that especially for ultra wides where the dof often isn't considered as important, I am not sure they are right. All these 11-24 lenses will be bought by pros and keen amateurs, they mostly grew up with the f2.8 meme and expect the best zoom optics to be f2.8, and many would prefer faster, I think there will be a lot of psychological resistance to this new top end zoom being an f4 and the bulbous front element. 

Being a heavy 17TS-E user I would take a serious look at the 11-24 had I not just bought the 16-35 f4 IS. In comparison between my copies the zoom has much better contrast, especially at the edges, and the resolution is a draw, the prime however has zero distortion unlike the zoom that has quite pronounced, but easily corrected, barrel distortion at 16mm.

I'd expect the new optic to have the best qualities of both lenses, very good contrast and practically zero distortion, but that front element will be a killer for many..........


----------



## Famateur (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Interesting. So this will be the first Rebel with a shoulder LCD? Cool.

I have no need for a Rebel, but it'll be interesting to see if/how Canon differentiates the Rebels from the XXD line going forward (not that shoulder LCD is everything, just a little up-market nudge).

Still hoping for a full frame body with articulating touchscreen and DPAF sometime this year...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

excited about the new EOS xxxD, I hope they use the 7D af unit instead of that ancient 9point AF.


----------



## Zv (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Doesn't look like it would take screw on filters. Maybe some specially made ones? With it covering up to 24mm you'd want some filtering ability to make it more versatile. Plus no IS means more than likely a tripod use only landscape and architecture lens for most people. The TS lenses kinda cover that need anyway. 

Other than bragging rights to the widest glass in your kit why would you opt for this vs the TS or 16-35 or even the 14L? Not many rectilinear lenses exist between 11-14mm focal length so it's not like we have a lot of experience or prior need. I don't even know what I would do with 11mm. Already struggle with 14mm!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

RE: 11-24 f4

I would guess no IS because Canon wanted to go all in on sheer optics, and I know historically they have had some issues employing both (like the first 70-200 IS L) Perhaps a field of view this wide created too big a a hurdle to overcome for an IS motor without having to sacrifice a bit of edge sharpness? I'm just guessing, Dylan. That said, the 16-35 f4 (FABULOUS glass, I own it) is such a great all around wide angle for the money. But, for the high end pros who demand the utmost precision from corner to corner, methinks they are mostly shooting tripod/monopod anyway. I know I shoot my 16-35 on tripod for landscape stuff as much as possible, negating the use of IS anyway.

This is for a different level of landscape shooting where obviously you're going to spend hundreds more on an expensive filter kit to buckle to the front of this light bulb anyway.


----------



## traveller (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Chaitanya said:


> excited about the new EOS xxxD, I hope they use the 7D af unit instead of that ancient 9point AF.



I would hope that it comes with no mirror and an EVF. That gets you around two problems: the outdated 9 point AF system (and realise the benefits of a dual pixel af sensor) and the tiny pentamirror viewfinder.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

people ran out any buy a body that will die out 4 years for more money but complain about prices on lenses that lasts years longer, I don't get it.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

The VII of this lens is awesome.


----------



## pierlux (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Given such a beast of a wideangle zoom lens has got no competitors, I guess the price won't go down significantly for a loooong time. Well, even at f/4, it's nonetheless a lot of glass for a 11-24 zoom lens, not to mention the handicraft work particularly critical aspherical elements require. Sure it's a lot of money, but equally sure this lens will be worth every cent it costs considering the quality level Canon have been delivering with their recent lenses.

And it seems the new rebel gains a wheel and a top LCD also... well, who cares with the recent SonySung around? :


----------



## traveller (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PureClassA said:


> RE: 11-24 f4
> 
> I would guess no IS because Canon wanted to go all in on sheer optics, and I know historically they have had some issues employing both (like the first 70-200 IS L) Perhaps a field of view this wide created too big a a hurdle to overcome for an IS motor without having to sacrifice a bit of edge sharpness? I'm just guessing, Dylan. That said, the 16-35 f4 (FABULOUS glass, I own it) is such a great all around wide angle for the money. But, for the high end pros who demand the utmost precision from corner to corner, methinks they are mostly shooting tripod/monopod anyway. I know I shoot my 16-35 on tripod for landscape stuff as much as possible, negating the use of IS anyway.
> 
> This is for a different level of landscape shooting where obviously you're going to spend hundreds more on an expensive filter kit to buckle to the front of this light bulb anyway.



You are quoting the internet lore that the 70-200mm f/2.8L is sharper than the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS? I'm not sure that there is any real difference other than sample variation. The 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II on the other hand is clearly superior to both its predecessors. That being said, there may be more issues with implementing IS on wide angle lenses; I'm sure someone on this forum will have a geeky answer! 

You're right about the filter kit, but it isn't just the price that puts me off: the standard Lee filters are already big enough, how you go about carrying the monsters that are made for the bulbous-fronted lenses without a separate bag would be a challenge.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PureClassA said:


> RE: 11-24 f4
> 
> I would guess no IS because Canon wanted to go all in on sheer optics, and I know historically they have had some issues employing both (like the first 70-200 IS L) Perhaps a field of view this wide created too big a a hurdle to overcome for an IS motor without having to sacrifice a bit of edge sharpness? I'm just guessing, Dylan. That said, the 16-35 f4 (FABULOUS glass, I own it) is such a great all around wide angle for the money. But, for the high end pros who demand the utmost precision from corner to corner, methinks they are mostly shooting tripod/monopod anyway. I know I shoot my 16-35 on tripod for landscape stuff as much as possible, negating the use of IS anyway.
> 
> This is for a different level of landscape shooting where obviously you're going to spend hundreds more on an expensive filter kit to buckle to the front of this light bulb anyway.



that's what im saying, i have bin told many times that when on a tripod to turn of IS, I hear this all the time, and IS do mean higher prices, 4500 sounds more like it with IS, this just could be one lens that canon gets right in sharpness, since teh 16-36 F4 IS is a very sharp lens. we will see from the tests on this one.


----------



## Zv (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

That new rebel looks like it's going to be a 70D on a diet. It could be the biggest change to the rebel line since the t1i / t2i. After that they were all kinda the same. Could it be they put a different sensor in this one? One that doesn't have 18MP?


----------



## NancyP (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I can see several markets for the highly specialized 11-24: 1. Pro landscape photographers who are still shooting Canon (or Sony A7r, if this lens plays well with the Sony sensor) 2. Japanese collectors 3. Wealthy amateurs of the sort who buy the Zeiss 15 rather than the Samyang 14. and lastly, 4. rental houses. 

IS seems not worth the design compromises needed for the 11mm focal length - rectilinear projection.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



pierlux said:


> Given such a beast of a wideangle zoom lens has got no competitors, I guess the price won't go down significantly for a loooong time. Well, even at f/4, it's nonetheless a lot of glass for a 11-24 zoom lens, not to mention the handicraft work particularly critical aspherical elements require. Sure it's a lot of money, but equally sure this lens will be worth every cent it costs considering the quality level Canon have been delivering with their recent lenses.
> 
> And it seems the new rebel gains a wheel and a top LCD also... well, who cares with the recent SonySung around? :



The way I see it, they are all Japanese companies, no loss there and it don't matter they are getting the profit. Since the Fukushima that has bin forgotten it's nice to see that things are still being made so we can all get some nice gears to ramble about.


----------



## bosshog7_2000 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Khalai said:


> Brace yourselves. "This lens is so damn expensive" comments are coming



Gee...would that be because the lens is so damn expensive??? Seriously...if it is $3000 then we are talking about $800 MORE than a 17mm TS-E....I mean really, if landscape work is your thing the tilt shift is a no brainer over the 11-24.


----------



## slclick (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

So... the new body is not a hoax as I jested. Nor is it a FF Rebel (There will never be such a thing) nor is it a new iteration of the XXD line. T7i methinks. Perhaps the top lcd is a gateway drug to the XXD line. If so, it's a good philosophy.

As for the UWA Zoom, of course it's that price.


----------



## Khalai (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



bosshog7_2000 said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Brace yourselves. "This lens is so damn expensive" comments are coming
> ...


It is expensive, yet the big whites are even more expensive. 400/4 DO II is more than twice the price of this alleged 11-24/4, but nobody seems to have a problem with that. 11 vs 14 or 16 is enormous difference, surely very expesive to design and construct, so this price should be more accepted, yet it's oddly not.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Zv said:


> Doesn't look like it would take screw on filters.



Looks like it already has a screw-in light bulb installed.

I'm not seeing the usefulness of the 11-24.

I'm keeping my $369 15mm f/2.8 fisheye! I can defish it effectively to anything between 7mm equivalent and 20mm equivalent. Yeah, you lose some detail, but I don't care.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

No, this lens isn't going to sell anything like a 24-70 mkII. However, seeing the success of the Nikon 14-24mm f2.8 at $2000 (street price), Canon figures there is enough of a market for a high priced wide zoom. So you can get noticeably wider than the Nikon here and 1 stop gets sacrificed to make it such. Again, I believe landscapers would far prefer the extra field of view than the stop. I seriously doubt most of them are shooting wide open anyway for stuff like this. I know I don't. f4 vs f2.8 seems irrelevant went you're almost always on a tripod shooting at f8 or smaller...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

So Does this mean Canon will have the widest UW lens in production? Ever made? (not including Fisheyes.)


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I hope this isn't taking the place of the alleged fast ultra-wide zoom we heard about via the rumor following the release of the 16-35 f/4 IS.

This one: http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/05/canon-working-on-faster-f2-8-ultra-wide-zoom-cr2/


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Khalai said:


> bosshog7_2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...


+1 on that, and an 11mm rectilinear lens would/will be damned unique and give you shots that no one else can get. That's not a trivial thing these days when everyone and their brother is suddenly a pro. I'll be pre-ordering this bad boy the moment it's announced. Also, keep in mind the 14mm prime is around 2k...and yes, I know it's a 2.8 but if you can't handhold at f/4 and 1/10s...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

f4 is fine most of the time for Landscape photographers as already pointed out. However not all of the time and slow lenses at dusk when most sensors in Canon line-up currently are under 12 stops of DR creates either high ISO with the noise that goes with it or no shot. 
If the DR improved then f4 becomes less of a problem on a $ 3500 lens.


----------



## Besisika (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



yorgasor said:


> Wait, this is a full frame, non-fisheye lens that runs at 11mm?! That sounds pretty spectacular all by itself. Has that ever been done before?



That was exactly my question. Any law of physics expert to comment? What is the possibility of successful rectilinearity at that focal length?
That would open up a brand new perspective of lifestyle photography.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Besisika said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, this is a full frame, non-fisheye lens that runs at 11mm?! That sounds pretty spectacular all by itself. Has that ever been done before?
> ...



The 17 TS-e is already this wide, you just need to shift and stitch to capture it all because a full-frame sensor isn't big enough.

And those of us that do panos have been seeing wider than this basically forever.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



jeffa4444 said:


> f4 is fine most of the time for Landscape photographers as already pointed out. However not all of the time and slow lenses at dusk when most sensors in Canon line-up currently are under 12 stops of DR creates either high ISO with the noise that goes with it or no shot.
> If the DR improved then f4 becomes less of a problem on a $ 3500 lens.



Canon sensors are just as good at high ISO as the competition. This "DR" thing only applies below ISO 400 or so, and only significant at ISO 100. So, unless f/2.8 buys you exactly the move from ISO 200 to ISO 100, the competition wouldn't be any better, really.


----------



## LukasS (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I wonder how big would be DOF if that lens would be 2.8 - would that even be usable?

Price is reasonable, taking into account that this will not be as popular as ie. 70-200/2.8 so the cost of r&d and production will be spread among lesser number of units


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I'm wondering if they'd really release a $3000 uwa and a 400$ rebel side by side.. Might they realease their ~50mp beast at the same time?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



LukasS said:


> I wonder how big would be DOF if that lens would be 2.8 - would that even be usable?



Hyperfocal distance would be only 4.71 feet at 11mm and f/2.8.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > yorgasor said:
> ...


If you think people want 11mm to "shoot wide" or "get it all in", than you aren't using ultrawides correctly. It's not about how much you can fit in the frame, it's about perspective and drama. Take a look at the Sigma 12-24 and Sigma 12-24 II sample threads to see what I'm talking about.

Also, a shifted TS-E 17 is great if you don't need weather sealing or have time for 3+ shots, and the same goes for panos, but again, that's missing the whole point of a tool like this, which is perspective.


----------



## bcflood (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I am intrigued by that new Rebel with a wheel and shoulder LCD. Depending on pricing and features, this may be a tasty alternative to a 70D


----------



## LukasS (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> LukasS said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how big would be DOF if that lens would be 2.8 - would that even be usable?
> ...



Thanks. For some street shooting (people closeups rather than whole scenes) should be enough.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



LukasS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > LukasS said:
> ...


I wouldn't use 11mm rectilinear lens for closeup pictures of people. Their heads would look stretched towards the corner of frame, their noses would look huge and ears tiny. For more natural looking people it is better to use a fisheye if you need to work close-up. Have you tried the Samyang 8mm fisheye on a APS-C body?


----------



## The Flasher (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

When shooting architecture, Stitching the 17mm TS shifts is not always an option due to long a exposure and fading light, plus it adds to workflow. The 14mm has fallen short on width many times and to be honest is not the sharpest among the wides or even zooms (1635/4 is is brilliant! ). Looking forward to this magical unicorn especially at a rectilinear 11mm!


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



traveller said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > RE: 11-24 f4
> ...




IS means higher prices?

IS means you make your shots, that's a heck of a lot more important. I really feel its a useless argument, Canon will still price the lens however they want. High end pros...heck, everyone uses thier hand for photos also hehe ;D ;D ;D

The 70-200 2.8 is most definitely not sharper than the II IS version....where would that info even come from...its all in the readily available charts.


----------



## tron (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Yet to get a 2.8 UWA zoom with excellent IQ and no coma 

Would it kill them to make a 16-35 2.8L III zoom  ?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



IglooEater said:


> I'm wondering if they'd really release a $3000 uwa and a 400$ rebel side by side.. Might they realease their ~50mp beast at the same time?



I would expect a development announcement at the very least particularly considering the seemingly imminent unveiling of the new Sony 46MP sensor via the Alpha 9. If they don't, I think Canon's marketing dept is going to lose their minds.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



bcflood said:


> I am intrigued by that new Rebel with a wheel and shoulder LCD. Depending on pricing and features, this may be a tasty alternative to a 70D



It probably will be a 70D with a Digic 6 processor instead of the Digic 5, just with a few minor shell changes.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Famateur said:


> Interesting. So this will be the first Rebel with a shoulder LCD? Cool.
> 
> I have no need for a Rebel, but it'll be interesting to see if/how Canon differentiates the Rebels from the XXD line going forward (not that shoulder LCD is everything, just a little up-market nudge).
> 
> Still hoping for a full frame body with articulating touchscreen and DPAF sometime this year...



No that was the Rebel sii from 1992. Full frame and everything!


----------



## Tinky (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

if it has 4k i'll take a look


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

am I the only one chuckling at the comments "for 3k it had better be .. " .. when it would be the widest rectilinear lens on the planet for full frame and a zoom to boot.

Canon can really set it's own price for this. 3k is reasonable for such an esoteric and unique optic. especially when you consider the 17mm TS-E rolls in at around 2.3k on release.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

It seems to me that it is a high price. But it is probably targeted at professional consumers that need that kind of high quality range. Therefore, they would happily pay for the performance it would deliver.

I don't think that no IS is all that big of a deal. Shooting at 1/50 or faster would eliminate the camera shake for even the 24 mm setting on a crop camera. That should not be any kind of a barrier for someone shooting outdoors or for cameras having decent ISO performance. And gee if they can afford this lens then why the heck would they be shooting on a lousy camera anyway?

As always it will be interesting to read the reviews when people get their hands on it,


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Tinky said:


> if it has 4k i'll take a look


it won't.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Tinky said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. So this will be the first Rebel with a shoulder LCD? Cool.
> ...



LOL...I stand corrected.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



bcflood said:


> I am intrigued by that new Rebel with a wheel and shoulder LCD. Depending on pricing and features, this may be a tasty alternative to a 70D



i suspect it's a smaller 70D with no mag alloy construction? looks intriguing for sure.

top plate LCD is certainly a diversion from rebel ergonomics.


----------



## traveller (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



ashmadux said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



Neither of us wrote anything about the price of adding IS to lenses: the comments were about IS versus image quality. Price was mentioned only in relation to mounting filters on lenses with bulbous front elements

Where did I write that? 

Perhaps English is not your first language, or in future, you should read posts more carefully before replying?


----------



## gsealy (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I use the heck out of my 650D (Rebel t4i) for all sorts of needs. It is a great camera especially for the current price of it. It will be interesting to see what the new Rebel has to offer, although I doubt I would buy it. I am guessing it will have the dual pixel sensor, improved AF, improved ISO, and probably some video upgrade features such as clean HDMI out. No 4K though. The t4i and t5i are at 18.5 MP, so maybe the new one goes to 20MP?


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

At last, a Canon lens that goes straight on to my 'need to get' list ;-)

Price looks just fine ...YMMV ;-)


----------



## jefflinde (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I wonder how this will compare to the Tamron 15-30mm in terms of IQ. i have read the IQ on the Tamron is supposedly superb and i know you could get 3 Tamrons for the price of the Canon. personally i would forego the extra FOV for that kind of price difference. Does anyone know the difference in FOV from 11 to 14?


----------



## Twisterfiddler (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

meanwhile, there's an excellent EF-S 10-18 for crop cams selling at $ 299 , WITH image stabilisation AND with STM .. seriously....


----------



## deleteme (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



yorgasor said:


> Wait, this is a full frame, non-fisheye lens that runs at 11mm?! That sounds pretty spectacular all by itself. Has that ever been done before?



Not that I am aware of. The Sigma 12-24 was the first with Nikon following with their highly regarded 14-24 in the UUWA field. 
I used the Sigma for a couple of years until the 17 TS-E came out. It did great work but was soft at the edges until f11-13 or so. Made a lot of money with it though.

This lens is bound to be a stunning performer but I have no longing for it as I recently bought the 16-35 f4L IS and can attest to its excellence. I also have a Rokinon 14 and the 17 TS-E so the last increment of super WA is not tempting for me.


----------



## ritholtz (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Twisterfiddler said:


> meanwhile, there's an excellent EF-S 10-18 for crop cams selling at $ 299 , WITH image stabilisation AND with STM .. seriously....


Sigma has 8-20 mm zoom lens which is also suppose to be very good for crop. 10-18mm refurb price dropped to $240.


----------



## deleteme (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > yorgasor said:
> ...



While I do stitch my 17 on occasion it does fail (visually) sometimes as the necessity for stitching means that the far edges are at the limits of the image circle and get soft and the perspective looks funky as the view is so extreme.


----------



## Khalai (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



jefflinde said:


> I wonder how this will compare to the Tamron 15-30mm in terms of IQ. i have read the IQ on the Tamron is supposedly superb and i know you could get 3 Tamrons for the price of the Canon. personally i would forego the extra FOV for that kind of price difference. Does anyone know the difference in FOV from 11 to 14?



11mm is 126.1° diagonally, 117.1° horizontally and 95.0° vertically.
14mm is 114.2° diagonally, 104.3° horizontally and 81.2° vertically.
16mm is 107.0° diagonally, 96.7° horizontally and 73.7° vertically.


----------



## Matthew Saville (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

*"...at this price, the lens must have remarkable optical performance"*

...Such as being magically brighter than f/4? That'd be nice.

Okay seriously, folks. I can see this lens being another trophy on Canon's shelf for architecture and similar photographers, who spend all their time cramming themselves up against walls and into corners trying to get every last mm out of their lenses. And shooting at f/16.

However as an f/4 lens, that is decidedly all this lens is good at. Wedding photojournalists, casual landscape photographers, pretty much EVERYBODY else out there is going to be much better off with the reasonably priced, 77mm-threaded, delightfully sharp 16-35mm f/4 L. If you've ever used a full-frame lens wider than 16mm, you'll know just how limited it is. Even Ken Rockwell's argument that "ultra-wides are for exaggeration" is achieved quite nicely at ~16mm.

I'll just say what everyone else is thinking / saying: This lens is nice, but Canon is extremely, horribly mistaken to think that 11mm f/4 is more urgent than ~14mm f/2.8. As a landscape and especially as an astro-landscape photographer, I've lost count of how many folks I've met in the field who have adapted the Nikon 14-24 to their Canon body, ...or jumped ship entirely.

Canon engineers, I don't care what kind of optical triumph this lens is; you've failed once again at releasing yourselves from Canon's corporate / marketing death-grip that thinks trophy lenses are more important than useful, affordable lenses.

=Matt=


----------



## rocksubculture (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Canon has so many options on the wide end now... this one would be fantastic (for my own uses) if it could trade off some of the wide end in exchange for f/2.8.

I currently have the 16-35mm 2.8 II... great lens but wish it was a bit brighter (not as bright as my newer f/2.8 lenses) and a bit wider and sharper across the frame. It's a fine lens, but not up to the quality of the newer 24-70mm 2.8 II and 70-200mm 2.8 II.

I also have the 14mm f/2.8, which I love, but I wish it had the versatility of a zoom. 

I do concert photography and shoot with multiple bodies and lenses (at the same time), and it would be nice to have something that kind of combined those two lenses that I have. I guess this new lens could be it if the f/4 was fast/bright enough, but everything I shoot with is f/2.8 and faster, and I always shoot wide open or at f/2.8 or less.

My dream lens in this area would be a 14-24mm 2.8 (IS would be a plus but not necessary for me). I actually find 14mm, as a focal length, really useful... but having said that, I don't think I've ever thought "I wish this was wider!". But given the new 16-35 f/4 and this lens, I don't expect to see such a lens anytime soon, but who knows?

Jason


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Two vertical panoramas (3 images) of the 17 TS-E, to get the idea of nearly 11mm... it isn't enough, because 11mm full circle should be a tiny bit more.




Pink Sagrada Familia by davidcl0nel, on Flickr
It's the famous spot, and may be familiar to others to compare with "known" pictures, how huge that is. This picture works well, because it doen't look weird. If you don't know, how near it is (or how huge the towers/cranes are from this point), you accept it.
17mm on FF is nearly enough to get the Sagrada (alone, not the mirror) in Portrait mode onto the picture.




Berliner Dom by davidcl0nel, on Flickr
All arcs (Edit!) columns have basicly the same size - does it look good? Hmm, well.... I think not so...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Twisterfiddler said:


> meanwhile, there's an excellent EF-S 10-18 for crop cams selling at $ 299 , WITH image stabilisation AND with STM .. seriously....



you're not seriously comparing a full frame 11-24mm with a APS-C DX 10-18 are you?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



LukasS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > LukasS said:
> ...



Seems like you don't know what hyperfocal distance is. This means everything from half the HD to infinity would be acceptably sharp for a modest print like an 8x10 handheld.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Matthew Saville said:


> *"...at this price, the lens must have remarkable optical performance"*
> 
> ...Such as being magically brighter than f/4? That'd be nice.
> 
> ...


for you maybe. 

some want the ability to go wider. a 11-24mm rolls in nicely with a 24-70/4L and a 70-200/4L

not to mention 11-24 can also serve nicely as a UWA on a cropped camera body as well.

three's a lot landscapes I could certainly see shooting wider than 16mm. if you don't - well frankly, then I guess it's not for you.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



rocksubculture said:


> Canon has so many options on the wide end now... this one would be fantastic (for my own uses) if it could trade off some of the wide end in exchange for f/2.8.
> 
> I currently have the 16-35mm 2.8 II... great lens but wish it was a bit brighter (not as bright as my newer f/2.8 lenses) and a bit wider and sharper across the frame. It's a fine lens, but not up to the quality of the newer 24-70mm 2.8 II and 70-200mm 2.8 II.



the 16-25II is around what .. 7 years old now? you'd have to think a III is coming out soon.


----------



## terminatahx (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I was hoping to sell my 14mm 2.8L II and get this lens, but with a 3,000 price tag for f4, that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AJ (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

EF 11-24. How about that. It goes to Eleven.



Nigel Tufnel: The numbers all go to eleven. Look, right across the board, eleven, eleven, eleven and...
Marty DiBergi: Oh, I see. And most amps go up to ten?
Nigel Tufnel: Exactly.
Marty DiBergi: Does that mean it's louder? Is it any louder?
Nigel Tufnel: Well, it's one louder, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be playing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your guitar. Where can you go from there? Where?
Marty DiBergi: I don't know.
Nigel Tufnel: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do?
Marty DiBergi: Put it up to eleven.
Nigel Tufnel: Eleven. Exactly. One louder.
Marty DiBergi: Why don't you just make ten louder and make ten be the top number and make that a little louder?
Nigel Tufnel: [pause] These go to eleven. 

- Spinal Tap


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



AJ said:


> EF 11-24. How about that. It goes to Eleven.


LOL - I hadn't even thought of that one!!!


----------



## canon1dxman (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

It looks nice but I rarely use such a w/a and have a Sigma 12-24, bought new (worth about £300 now) that will suffice. Doubt if there will be a dramatic improvement over the Sigma.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



rrcphoto said:


> not to mention 11-24 can also serve nicely as a UWA on a cropped camera body as well.


What a waste that would be when there are already great 10-xx and 11-xx options for <$500 on crop.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Which is why I'm looking forward to getting the Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC. WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more versatile and half the (rumored) price of this Canon 11-24 f/4. Supposedly it was designed to resolve Sony's coming 50mp sensor and is incredibly sharp.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



canon1dxman said:


> It looks nice but I rarely use such a w/a and have a Sigma 12-24, bought new (worth about £300 now) that will suffice. Doubt if there will be a dramatic improvement over the Sigma.


The resale on Sigmas sucks and I had the 12-24 II but miss it. I could see a good deal of improvement over the Sigma, which is effectively a 12mm f/11 prime with lots of distortion and a fair amount of CA. I didn't find the other focal lengths and apertures to be very good. Don't get me wrong, it's an incredible lens, but I could see a lot of improvement in a product that retails for 3x as much.


----------



## SwnSng (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

i'll keep shooting with my Nikon 14-24mm 2.8 Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



rrcphoto said:


> Twisterfiddler said:
> 
> 
> > meanwhile, there's an excellent EF-S 10-18 for crop cams selling at $ 299 , WITH image stabilisation AND with STM .. seriously....
> ...



Actually, now that you point that comparison out, since the 7D2 appears to have narrowed the ISO/IQ gap between full frame and APS-C to something below 2 stops. You do have to make a calculation. I wouldn't bother with the 10-18, but look at Tokina's 11-16 f/2.8. That lens, which I own, plus a 7D2, which I also happen to have sitting here, would set you back $2.3k, which is a trip to Mongolia less than the new Canon 11-24. And you'd be within about a third of a stop in IQ at 11mm all things being equal, and some wide open spaces to shoot to boot. 

Theories remaining as to why this lens may be about to exist:
- New 50mp sensor is glass greedy; will come out in next 1-3 years; and we'll all say, "aaaaaaah."
- A coterie of photographers can't abide owning a lens that isn't made by Canon and/or can't abide the shame of possessing a crop sensor.
- People will pay (my money's here).

Now, the Rebel is interesting, if only because it'll reveal a little bit about the marketing strategy going forward. Too bad we know nothing other than a few new controls. I will say that the addition of slr-style controls makes a lot of sense, even at the low end, as the competition against Rebels is much more the POS/mirrorless/mft sort of stuff, and showing off some hardware sets it apart. When you see a Rebel tricked out with the joystick and new focus mode selector from the 7D2, then you'll know the slr fight against mirrorless is really fully engaged.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Which is why I'm looking forward to getting the Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC. WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more versatile and half the (rumored) price of this Canon 11-24 f/4. Supposedly it was designed to resolve Sony's coming 50mp sensor and is incredibly sharp.



Oh yeah, I forgot about this one! I wonder what the price would be for the Tamron.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Scott,
At nearly $3k, the expectation will be high. Can't wait to see MTF charts. 

Dylan



scottkinfw said:


> Dylan, that is exactly my question.
> 
> Sek
> 
> ...


----------



## PVS (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Small recap: Canon makes the widest rectilinear 2.5X zoom lens with fixed f/4 aperture and everyone and his sister complains about the price and the lack of IS. Goddamn, MTV ain't what it used to be.


Seriously, I'd rather complain about Apple bringing only marginal improvements in their iPhone cameras, but this? It's a one of a kind lens, if you can't afford it - just walk away.

And everybody complained about the price if 24-70LmkII and lack of IS, but I don't see price dropping that much - because it IS the best 24-70 in every mount. Bought one, didn't regret it.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

DON'T AIM THAT THING AT MY BUTT!!!! I do enjoy using the APS-C lens Sigma 8-16 mm f/variable, but it is a specialty lens. I'd rather have one of the TS-Es, 24mm or 17mm


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PVS said:


> And everybody complained about the price if 24-70LmkII and lack of IS, but I don't see price dropping that much - because it IS the best 24-70 in every mount. Bought one, didn't regret it.



I wanted one. Because it doesn't have IS, I didn't buy one or consider buying one, and I never will. I have too many 1 second to 1/4 second shots on my 24-105 to give up the IQ that goes with being forced to shoot at three stops higher ISO because of this glaring error.


----------



## vscd (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

*I* also don't understand all the nagging on this fabulous lense. *A rectangular native 11mm f4 prime on full frame would be a smasher.* The old 13mm of Nikon is a rare lense, costs a fortune, is tripple the size and even only @f5.6 (google!). And here we get even a *Zoom *with *autofocus*... for 3 grands.

If you can't afford, don't buy it. On Leica you pay more for a primitive 50mm f2.8 standard. And no ones cares.

Then we read a lot of cheap APS-C lenses (EF-S 10-18) which is nothing even close to a full frame lense and even if we compare it to fullframe it would be a 16mm, only. I think this lens will be worth every cent, for people knowing what to do with it... an no, landscapes are not the meaning of a wide angle lens (http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/how-to-use-ultra-wide-lenses.htm).

Maybe the lense even has a filter-slot on the lensback... so this is also a nice feature which I miss on my 14mm 2.8(no Canon-L). This would help a lot of people using Infrared, grey or coloured filters in the field. And to the IS-wanting crowd... I don't think that it's needed to implement an IS into a 11mm lens, because, if you can't handhold 1/10th of a second you should have more serious problems otherwise. The IS would also be useless on moving subject and if I think about the optical formula, the lenselements in the IS-Group is maybe something around 5-10 mm in diameter. Nice try to get this small piece precicely controlled in small angles.

When I now think how they managed it to get it to work on a 44mm focal flange, than I have respect to the ingeneering of it. I'm honestly waiting for the first examples...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Holy crap! For that price I can't even justify thinking about it. It's either a typo or somebody needs to be drug tested.


----------



## cliffwang (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



canon1dxman said:


> It looks nice but I rarely use such a w/a and have a Sigma 12-24, bought new (worth about £300 now) that will suffice. Doubt if there will be a dramatic improvement over the Sigma.



I sold my Sigma 12-24mm because my copy is very soft. I actually am very interested in this Canon EF 11-24mm lens. Hopefully the price tag will be about 2.5K.


----------



## vscd (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



> I wanted one. Because it doesn't have IS, I didn't buy one or consider buying one, and I never will. I have too many 1 second to 1/4 second shots on my 24-105 to give up the IQ that goes with being forced to shoot at three stops higher ISO because of this glaring error.



Why don't you buy the 24-70L4 IS? The 4 stop IS should easily give you the advantage of real 3 stops to an f2.8 lense... if you need. The 35 mm on the long end shouldn't be a showstopper. On the other Handy, you could use Primes instead, even with IS. For the 24-70 L 2.8 II you can get a 24mm 2.8 IS, a 28mm 2.8 IS, a 35mm f2 IS and so on


----------



## LukasS (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



StudentOfLight said:


> LukasS said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Yeah, you're absolutely right, but seeing used very often 16-35 for this, also saw few people with Nikons UWA (10-24 I believe). With that much "real estate" you have at your disposal I wouldn't worry about corners. Also they may create additional dramatic effect.

I'm not into that wide UWA, so no, but that Samyang lens is very popular.


----------



## LukasS (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> Seems like you don't know what hyperfocal distance is. This means everything from half the HD to infinity would be acceptably sharp for a modest print like an 8x10 handheld.


You're right, had general concept of the term, frankly never applied it (I'm not landscape photographer).


----------



## PVS (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> PVS said:
> 
> 
> > And everybody complained about the price if 24-70LmkII and lack of IS, but I don't see price dropping that much - because it IS the best 24-70 in every mount. Bought one, didn't regret it.
> ...




I see what you're saying but in that case may I offer you some classical photography tools such as TRIPOD or just bumping ISO on your camera?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PVS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > PVS said:
> ...


----------



## slclick (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> PVS said:
> 
> 
> > And everybody complained about the price if 24-70LmkII and lack of IS, but I don't see price dropping that much - because it IS the best 24-70 in every mount. Bought one, didn't regret it.
> ...



I have never once thought my 24-70 2.8Mk2 needs IS. Does all photography before the advent of IS suck? Technology may help your work but it isn't necessary. You are the greatest piece of gear.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



slclick said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > PVS said:
> ...



Which would you prefer, an ISO 3200 shot or an ISO 25,600 shot?


----------



## infared (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

WHOA! I am sure the optics will be impressive ....but at that price and focal length it is definitely a specialty lens.
Cool that Canon is finally cleaning up some of the areas in its lens lineup where it was lacking, though. Just in time for the big MP camera. Cool. Me...I think that i am going to get out of FF altogether...and step down to MFT as my primary camera system. Smaller, more portable and does what I need for 90% of my image making. I rarely need the big sensor these days... With Olympus coming out with a 40MP body for still subjects.... I think I may just sell off all of my CAnon gear and use my extensive smaller kit and just know that the sensors will continue to get better and better. Makes sense for me financially and convenience-wise.....I know its not the right choice for everyone. I am on the edge of leaving the bulk and the expense behind!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

 Canon seems to have given up on producing a great UWA faster than f/4.

At f/2.8 I can shoot in decent indoor light at 1/60th, ISO 1600. Stops enough moderate facial motion and looks clean. I'd pay for even a 14-24mm as sharp as my 24-70mm II--BUT ONLY IF IT WERE f/2.8.

Won't pay 3k for f/4.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Firstly, I said the 70-200 IS was worse than the non-IS. I've shot both. I never said it was better than the IS II. It's clearly not. I own that one.

Moving on, for those lamenting the f4..... Geez.... Ok, let's make it f2.8 and charge $5000 for it and have a lens as big as the old 50mm 1.0 or bigger.... Good idea.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



YuengLinger said:


> Canon seems to have given up on producing a great UWA faster than f/4.
> 
> At f/2.8 I can shoot in decent indoor light at 1/60th, ISO 1600. Stops enough moderate facial motion and looks clean. I'd pay for even a 14-24mm as sharp as my 24-70mm II--BUT ONLY IF IT WERE f/2.8.
> 
> Won't pay 3k for f/4.



I will just add that usually a lens is not at its sharpest at the lowest f stop. Maybe this one is. But I am thinking it will be sharper at f/5.6.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Unless the charts look terrible, I'll put it on pre-order. I was already thinking of the 14 but now I will wait for this one to be officially announced. It would have to be terrible to put me off and I just don't think it will be.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



keithcooper said:


> At last, a Canon lens that goes straight on to my 'need to get' list ;-)
> 
> Price looks just fine ...YMMV ;-)



+1

This will be the second lens I will buy immediately upon release.

Price looks fine to me as well


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PureClassA said:


> Firstly, I said the 70-200 IS was worse than the non-IS. I've shot both. I never said it was better than the IS II. It's clearly not. I own that one.
> 
> Moving on, for those lamenting the f4..... Geez.... Ok, let's make it f2.8 and charge $5000 for it and have a lens as big as the old 50mm 1.0 or bigger.... Good idea.



What are the specs on the Nikon 14-24mm f2.8? Does it cost 5k?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



YuengLinger said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, I said the 70-200 IS was worse than the non-IS. I've shot both. I never said it was better than the IS II. It's clearly not. I own that one.
> ...



It costs 2k. It doesn't go to 11mm. Which is I believe 1 20-25% greater field of view capability and extreme forced perspective. If Canon prices this at even $3500 (with the Nikon at $2000) It's because they know they can get it. At f2.8, you're talking about a ton more glass hence the higher price. It's the biggest full frame focal range at the wide end ever made.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



bereninga said:


> CarlMillerPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Which is why I'm looking forward to getting the Tamron 15-30 f/2.8 VC. WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more versatile and half the (rumored) price of this Canon 11-24 f/4. Supposedly it was designed to resolve Sony's coming 50mp sensor and is incredibly sharp.
> ...



$1,500, like their 70-200 2.8 VC, I believe. Nothing is official yet, though, but I would bet on $1,499 release price.


----------



## Sunnystate (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Alleged 11-24mm lens, that is in the extreme lens category and probably will be as popular as 8-15mm, is a nice distraction from yet another 18MP sensor Rebel. 

So are the seemingly generous new additions like the wheel and top monitor which alone without better AF and bump in FPS won't directly compete with 70D sales... Not much more for what I see it.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Maybe I will finally see a used 16-35 f4 IS for sale here..


----------



## NWPhil (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



keithcooper said:


> At last, a Canon lens that goes straight on to my 'need to get' list ;-)
> 
> Price looks just fine ...YMMV ;-)


+1
taking quite some time to do it, but it's ok if they do it right
you pay less with bigmas and tammys, but you more likely to get less with resale( not a rule)


----------



## jasny (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Sunnystate said:


> Alleged 11-24mm lens, that is in the extreme lens category and probably will be as popular as 8-15mm, is a nice distraction from yet another 18MP sensor Rebel.



New Rebel will have a nice new DPAF sensor. Probably 20MPx, but I wouldn't be surprised if Canon pumped it a little bit to 22 or 24 Mpx.


----------



## blackbox (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

So let's face it, you're only going to buy this lens if you don't already have a 16-35. So who has 3K for an extra 5mm?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



blackbox said:


> So let's face it, you're only going to buy this lens if you don't already have a 16-35. So who has 3K for an extra 5mm?



5mm from 16 to 11 is a bit more than from 300 to 305mm... It gives an extreme perspective not seen before and the corner quality will be epic which is essential, and that is expensive. I won't buy it, but have no doubt it will be a fantastic lens.


----------



## tron (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PureClassA said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...


 It doesn't go to 11mm BUT it goes to f/2.8. The new Canon lens will not be so suitable for Astrophotography (which could benefit from 11mm). So what Canon will give with one hand will take with the other...

For daylight photography an f/4 UUWA lens is OK I guess...


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2015)

*L series EF-S*

Would make more sense if this lens were the first in a line of EF-S L series lenses.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



blackbox said:


> So let's face it, you're only going to buy this lens if you don't already have a 16-35. So who has 3K for an extra 5mm?


I do ;-) ...16mm is only just getting into 'wide' for me (TS-E24 feels like a 'standard' lens)

As an architectural photographer, wide can make all the difference, both the TS-E17 (stitched and single shot) and EF8-15 have paid for themselves many times over, with shots I couldn't have easily produced otherwise.

Stitched images give a nice bump in MP for some of our higher resolution stuff, but most clients don't need huge files.

I also have the EF14 2.8L II which is a lovely lens to use, but depending on the results with an 11-24 f/4L, might even go up for sale... Of the 3 very wide lenses I've got, it has 'earned' the least, and the money would be useful for contributing to a potential replacement for my 1Ds3 ;-)


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: L series EF-S*



Rick said:


> Would make more sense if this lens were the first in a line of EF-S L series lenses.


Nope - EF-S 'L' is wishful thinking IMHO.

Makes eminent sense for 11mm on full frame, a genuinely new lens capability for Canon

If you want wide for EF-S, then ask for an EF-S 7-15


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

It appears that this lens is starting to become a legend already, and it has not even been released yet! 

Well done Canon! ;D


----------



## weixing (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Hi,
Lens at the extreme end (either it's extreme wide, long or fast) are always going to be very expensive... So is the lens at US$3K expensive?? Yes. But is it worth it? Yes, if you need it especially there is basically not many alternative available.

Anyway, if many photographer will paid US$11K for the EF 600mm F4L, I don't see why photographer won't paid US$3K for the widest FF lens out there to get that unique shot.

Have a nice day.


----------



## wfmiller (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



J.R. said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > At last, a Canon lens that goes straight on to my 'need to get' list ;-)
> ...




+2
Gotta have it!!


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



wfmiller said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > keithcooper said:
> ...



One lens review I'm definitely looking forward to doing ;-)


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

This lens isn't for me because of the price pure and simple. For me, short of a lottery win, there is no way i could justify so much on a lens. (This is in no way a complaint there are simply things that I cannot afford when set against other priorities).

But what another absolute slap in the chops this will be if it delivers for those who keep trying to claim that Canon are not innovative.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



slclick said:


> You are the greatest piece of gear.



If that is true, then my kit is getting pretty old. ;D How can I upgrade to a newer model? LoL


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Finally and replacement for the Sigma 12-24. A useful but deeply flawed lens. 
erm....$3K??? _Really?_


----------



## slclick (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

How many of Canon's recent L lenses have been nothing short of fantastic? The conservative approach (complainers call it lack of innovation) has given us near perfect glass and some of it at very competitive and affordable prices.

i.e. 16-35 f/4L, 100-400 Mk2

It seems to me that each of the L series being launched in the past two years and newer have been exceeding most shooters expectations. All you need is to be a bit patient and the price will drop a bit. Wait 6 months or so and it gets on CPW's Street Price list. 

I bet this new UWA Zoom will be the same.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



slclick said:


> How many of Canon's recent L lenses have been nothing short of fantastic? The conservative approach (complainers call it lack of innovation) has given us near perfect glass and some of it at very competitive and affordable prices.
> 
> i.e. 16-35 f/4L, 100-400 Mk2
> 
> ...



Some good sense here about the quality of the new L lenses over the past few years. However, expecting a steep price drop in 6 months appears to be unrealistic to me. 

I don't doubt though that quite a few hobbyists (no disrespect intended) who will buy this lens and will rave about the fantastic IQ at 11mm will ultimately struggle with the massive FOV and the lens will come up for sale now and then at bargain prices a year after release.


----------



## garret (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



> We’ve also received confirmation that select retailers have been told about the EF 11-24 f/4L and that the price tag is in the area of $3000 USD



30 years ago the retail price for the Nikon 13mm F5.6 (yes just 5.6) was $2999,95 (Adorama May 1985).
today we are spoiled with high quality glass and low prices.

Garrett van der Veen


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



GMCPhotographics said:


> Finally and replacement for the Sigma 12-24. A useful but deeply flawed lens.
> erm....$3K??? _Really?_



Let's think about that a bit.

This lens is basically a zoom version of the 17TSE. So, you have to remove the tilt and shift mechanisms, but add a zoom mechanism, design zoom elements for the zoom with good correction, and add a an autofocusing mechanism. All in all, this lens is probably a bit more complex and harder to build.

The 17TSE is $2,250 street, and it's not brand new. Is $750 more for a lens that's more complex and brand new that surprising?


----------



## slclick (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



J.R. said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > How many of Canon's recent L lenses have been nothing short of fantastic? The conservative approach (complainers call it lack of innovation) has given us near perfect glass and some of it at very competitive and affordable prices.
> ...



Steep is your word


----------



## luka73 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

is it just me left wondering why a 14-24 f/2.8 is still not in the Canon EF lineup ?
judging by the focal length it'll be a specialised lens, and given the price tag, I very much doubt it will gain any popularity before its price starts to fall. 
Does anyone know why Canon landscape shooters don't have a 14-24 zoom lens ? are we expected to switch to Nikon ? (tongue in cheek, sort of)
Cheers


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Finally and replacement for the Sigma 12-24. A useful but deeply flawed lens.
> ...



Not really. From a design perspective they are very very different, sure the 17TS-E might give you a stitched 11mm rectilinear image that will mean there might be some similarity to the front element if they go in that element layout direction, but that fov is in the 3:1 aspect ratio not a 3:2. Further, the differences between the tilt/shift mechanism that require all the glass to be very far to the front of the lens and require an overly extreme retrofocus design with no AF, and the zoom group/s with AF that allow glass placement anywhere within the lightpath, are about as major as you can get.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Going out on a limb.

but if you need to complain about $3,000 for a lens that no one else makes on the planet. or ever has. that is unique then perhaps you need another hobby.

go take a look at the price of some unique lecia lenses, like the tri-elmar M for instance if you want to see what unique optics can set you back.

at 11m on the wide end - no one has never done a 11mm 35mm rectilinear lens before. ever.

will it be a good optic? canon's been hitting it pretty much out of the park lately on their optical quality. no reason to believe this won't be excellent.

is it for everyone? no. but suck it up - with 60+ lenses in their system, not every lens is tailored to you.

will I purchase this when it comes out? not really. will I lust for it until I get it? heck yes.

will I also use it on my cropped as well as full frame cameras - oh yes - it will serve dual purpose. SUWA (super ultra wide on full frame, ultra wide on cropped)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’ve received confirmation that the camera that has appeared in a r<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/canon-shows-off-a-new-dslr/" target="_blank">ecent Canon leak is indeed the next Rebel</a> and we should see the announcement sometime before CP+ in February. No specifications for the camera were given.</p>
> <p>We’ve also received confirmation that select retailers have been told about the EF 11-24 f/4L and that the price tag is in the area of $3000 USD ($2899 in USA, $3099 in Canada was mentioned), <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/08/canon-ef-11-24-f2-8l-coming-cr1/" target="_blank">something we reported a long time ago</a>. We weren’t given an announcement date for this lens, but we shouldn’t be waiting too much longer.</p>
> <p>Yes, at this price, the lens must have remarkable optical performance.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>


That is one hefty price tag. I am a hobbyist and can't justify such cost. Seems to be that I'll have 16-35mm f4L IS for long time that delivers excellent images.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I dunno. 

The Nikon 14-24 is an f/2.8 lens and this one isn't. 

And the Nikon costs $1,999.00 and this one is $3,000.00.

And the Nikon is well-regarded from everything I read.

Can this thing really be 150% as good? Or if not, can the Canon shooters be desperate enough for this particular lens to pay this much more than Nikon shooters simply because they have to?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



luka73 said:


> is it just me left wondering why a 14-24 f/2.8 is still not in the Canon EF lineup ?
> judging by the focal length it'll be a specialised lens, and given the price tag, I very much doubt it will gain any popularity before its price starts to fall.
> Does anyone know why Canon landscape shooters don't have a 14-24 zoom lens ? are we expected to switch to Nikon ? (tongue in cheek, sort of)
> Cheers



not sure why most landscape shooters NEED 2.8

I think you'll find that a lot of Nikon shooters have switched to the 16-35mm VR lens over time because of the use of filters, size, better flare handling and front element convenience.

canon has the excellent 16-35/4 and this adds to it by going 11-24/4 - and also the 17mm TS-E for landscapes.

if you are doing astro nightscapes then nothing beats the Samyang 14mm 2.8 manual focus for that anyways because of it's extreme lack of coma and the fact that it has no electronics - and considering that astro-nightscapes you can be dealing with dewing, and you don't want AF, just less things you have to worry about.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



ScottyP said:


> I dunno.
> 
> The Nikon 14-24 is an f/2.8 lens and this one isn't.
> 
> ...



11mm versus 14mm is quite a bit.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



J.R. said:


> I don't doubt though that quite a few hobbyists (no disrespect intended) who will buy this lens and will rave about the fantastic IQ at 11mm will ultimately struggle with the massive FOV and the lens will come up for sale now and then at bargain prices a year after release.


That would be nice, but I haven't seen many of the TS-E lenses going cheap! It will be a tough lens to use well given the massive FOV and lack of fisheye distortion to make the shot, ahem, creative. The cool thing is that with practice, okay a lot of practice, like I found out with the Sigma 12-24, you can make both conventional and very dynamic photos like the two below, respectively:











Having another millimeter and hopefully less distortion has me very excited for this lens!


----------



## horshack (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



rrcphoto said:


> luka73 said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me left wondering why a 14-24 f/2.8 is still not in the Canon EF lineup ?
> ...



f/2.8 on an UWA is very useful for astrophotography. The wider and faster the lens, the faster shutter speed and lower ISO that can be used before stair trails/excessive noise appear, at least when shooting without a tracking system.


----------



## denobulan (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



> not sure why most landscape shooters NEED 2.8
> 
> if you are doing astro nightscapes then nothing beats the Samyang 14mm 2.8 manual focus for that anyways because of it's extreme lack of coma and the fact that it has no electronics - and considering that astro-nightscapes you can be dealing with dewing, and you don't want AF, just less things you have to worry about.



Agreed. The Samyang is fantastic for nightscapes + if one needs some extra FLs the 24mm 1.4 is quite decent as well.


----------



## lux (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

as a hobbyist who is mostly taking pictures of family and kids sports and wildlife I can't justify that type of cost for a lens that I'm not going to be using constantly. I recognize that that type of width is great but what can it do that my samyang 14 2.8 (which cost me more than 10x less and is a set it and forget it kind of lens) can't do. For that matter what can it do that stitching together two shots with my 24-70 can't do? I've thought about getting a 16-35 F4 at some point...when they are used and less expensive but 3K...that's used big white territory


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I created these many years ago just to show what wide rectilinear images look like.
19.2mm:





16mm:




12mm:




10mm:




8mm:


----------



## vscd (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

The Samyang is a hell of a lense, I think it 's even sharper than the 14mm 2.8L, but it has a strange moustache distortion. If you can rely on lensprofiles it's gone in seconds, but on film (I still shoot on film, too) it's difficult for architecture or straight lines in general.

A rectangular 11mm Lens is a *record* which is nothing compared to a 14mm like the Nikon, which also has no VR. 
Why do you need an IS on a Wideangle, anyway? With a lense of this focal length you need not more than maybe a native 1/20 to freeze a picture... what do you want to capture on 11mm, except of architecture, nightsky or landscapes? Both would be better on tripod.

I just can think of some fotos on large crowds or in press-conferences, but both have moving objects where no IS can help you because the target won't stand still. Just a "want have"? I think IS is useless on this focal lenght, or at least not worth the grand more. To get a 11-24 @f2.8 would be way more interesting, but this would be a hell of a lense.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



mackguyver said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't doubt though that quite a few hobbyists (no disrespect intended) who will buy this lens and will rave about the fantastic IQ at 11mm will ultimately struggle with the massive FOV and the lens will come up for sale now and then at bargain prices a year after release.
> ...



That was how I got my 17TS-E, I paid $1,725 for it on eBay, it was only a couple of months old and was within a year of release, at the time the new price was $2,500. 

I'll definitely take a good look at the new lens, it would be unbeatable for small bathrooms, walk-in closets and similar small spaces that I often have to photograph.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



vscd said:


> Why do you need an IS on a Wideangle, anyway? With a lense of this focal length you need not more than maybe a native 1/20 to freeze a picture... what do you want to capture on 11mm, except of architecture, nightsky or landscapes? Both would be better on tripod.



I recently took a couple of cave tours. It's very dark, and I was shooting with my 15mm fisheye on full-frame. To get the best IQ I was trying to keep ISO to 1600-3200 which was giving me 1/4th to 1/6th of a second at f/2.8. Tripods are not only not allowed, but would be totally impractical even if they were due to slippery, wet, uneven ground.


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

What's funny about all the complainers is that they don't realize that there are target markets for every lens. If this lens doesn't appeal to you at all then you clearly aren't part of the market this lens is designed for. Landscape shooters have been complaining for years about this gap is Canon's line up and it looks like its finally being filled. 

I am the market for this lens, I have been shooting landscapes with the 17-40mm for years because the 16-35 I&II have been found to be no better at typical landscape apertures and had no interest in the 16-35mm f/4 IS because I always shoot on a tripod and don't have any interest carrying extra weight when I do 5+ mile day hikes or back packing in the Sierra Nevada. As has been previously stated, this lens pairs very well with the super sharp 24-70 f/2.8L II for those of us that have it.

I for one, am glad this lens is neither 2.8 or has IS, its just extra weight I would have to carry and money I would have to spend to get a corner to corner sharp lens in a ultra wide zoom.

For $2899 yeah this lens is expensive and I suppose that the sticker shock for people comes from the fact that most wide angle zooms are relatively cheap. Canon charges appx $13,500 for a EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM and no one gets on the internet and complains about the price, but they introduce a unique wide angle for less than 25% of that price and everyone has to complain about price. How does that make sense? 

I will be preordering, and if it doesn't perform to my expectations I will be returning, but with Canon's zoom updates the last couple years I seriously doubt I'll be doing that.

Apparently the "internet" won't be happy until someone produces a lens that is 1-1000mm f/0.1 IS, weighs less than a ounce with no CA or distortion and costs less than a $1.


----------



## saveyourmoment (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Damit, that will be an expensive Year if all rumors became real....


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



lux said:


> as a hobbyist who is mostly taking pictures of family and kids sports and wildlife I can't justify that type of cost for a lens that I'm not going to be using constantly. I recognize that that type of width is great but what can it do that my samyang 14 2.8 (which cost me more than 10x less and is a set it and forget it kind of lens) can't do. For that matter what can it do that stitching together two shots with my 24-70 can't do? I've thought about getting a 16-35 F4 at some point...when they are used and less expensive but 3K...that's used big white territory



I'm not completely sure about the math, but at 24mm I believe you would have to make a multirow panorama, and in order to that competently and eliminate parallax you would need something elaborate like a Really Right Stuff Multi-Row Pano Elements Package which will run up to $915.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

An 11-16mm f/2.8 would've been way smarter, in my opinion. At least then live event, concert, and astro photogs would consider it.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> I'm not completely sure about the math, but at 24mm I believe you would have to make a multirow panorama, and in order to that competently and eliminate parallax you would need something elaborate like a Really Right Stuff Multi-Row Pano Elements Package which will run up to $915.



I built my own, very easily, for under $50.


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> tetten said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not completely sure about the math, but at 24mm I believe you would have to make a multirow panorama, and in order to that competently and eliminate parallax you would need something elaborate like a Really Right Stuff Multi-Row Pano Elements Package which will run up to $915.
> ...



Uh huh, how'd you pull that off?


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


You definitely got lucky - I paid more than that for my refurb, on sale. Also, unlike you, I haven't made my money back on mine yet. 2014 was a slow year for me, mostly because I had to turn down most of the work that came my way. 2015 is off to a much better start...


----------



## J.R. (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



I hear you brother. I got mine last week for close to the equivalent of $ 1600 from a guy who would have used is not more than a dozen times. Mint condition, tried it for a week before buying, 7 months warranty remaining, what else would you want?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > tetten said:
> ...



http://imageevent.com/sipphoto/panoramahead


----------



## J.R. (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



slclick said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



My bad! but then a $100-$200 doesn't make a difference for a lens costing $3,000 so you'd be looking for a better / lower price.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



privatebydesign said:


> I'll definitely take a good look at the new lens, it would be unbeatable for small bathrooms, walk-in closets and similar small spaces that I often have to photograph.



For taking pictures of small rooms would a APS-C camera and the Rokinon 8mm not be a cheaper solution?
Unless you have to print large the small rooms.


----------



## lux (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Ok so reading through these threads I did see one person say that this is a perfect lens for him because it will likely be relatively light and really wide and therefore perfect for using when hiking to get amazing landscape photos. 

I assume that 11 is so much better than 14 that it will be better than using the samyang and that the person using the 11-24 is a much better hiker than I and not worried about tripping and breaking a 3K lens. Who else is this lens for? It does sound like people have been dissapointed with the 16-35 II. if this is just a better lens then it might replace that but I always felt that the 2.8 and 24-35 range were important for that lens for event photography. 

I'd love to know what applications this lens is great for...It sounds like a professional landscape lens to me....the wide angle equivalent of the 400 2.8 for sports photographers. If that is the case and it performs as well I'm sure those folks will be thrilled and the rest of us will just gawk at their amazing photos. 

However, that is a pretty niche group. The rest of us will settle for 17-40 or 16-35


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> tetten said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Sorry but your home brew doesn't come close to the strength or precision of the RRS set up. Good luck leveling and setting everything up multiple times for multiple angles on a scene in a time constrained event like a sunrise or sunset.

I will give you credit, YOU made it for $50, so have a cookie to celebrate, however the average household does not have the tools to make this as you did, so the average household could NOT make this for $50....And this isn't bringing up the issue of that you made that in February 2005. I seriously doubt all those components are the same price as they were 10 years ago.

Also I hope you aren't shooting outdoor panoramics with that neck strap attached like you have in that picture. Camera not on the apex of the tripod + your home brew + wind hitting the neck strap = blurry shots.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



horshack said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > luka73 said:
> ...



didnt' read that too carefully did you?  and it's really astro nightscapes, astrophotography even wide field isn't done or necessary with fast lenses and UWA's.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



kphoto99 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I'll definitely take a good look at the new lens, it would be unbeatable for small bathrooms, walk-in closets and similar small spaces that I often have to photograph.
> ...



that's still 13mm - this is wider and the 8mm is a fisheye, not rectilinear.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



lux said:


> Ok so reading through these threads I did see one person say that this is a perfect lens for him because it will likely be relatively light and really wide and therefore perfect for using when hiking to get amazing landscape photos.
> 
> I assume that 11 is so much better than 14 that it will be better than using the samyang and that the person using the 11-24 is a much better hiker than I and not worried about tripping and breaking a 3K lens. Who else is this lens for? It does sound like people have been dissapointed with the 16-35 II. if this is just a better lens then it might replace that but I always felt that the 2.8 and 24-35 range were important for that lens for event photography.
> 
> ...



Architecture - it's what pays my wages ;-) 
Landscape I enjoy, but there's not (nearly enough) money in it (well, not doing what I like and where I live in the UK)

I have the 14mm and it's OK for many things where I want wide, but for architectural use I prefer the 17mm, shifted up/down if needed. Also the 8-15, with remapping the image geometry in varying ways.

It takes a fair bit of practice to be able to effectively use very wide angle, but it enables me to get some shots that I couldn't get in other ways. As I mentioned earlier, I'm looking forward to seeing how it expands what I can do - 14mm to 11mm may not sound much to some, but combined with the 17mm and 8-15, I'm just left waiting for a camera to replace my 1Ds 3 ;-)

I recently produced a new web site just for our architectural work and IIRC, over 50% of the images I used the TS-E17 (add in the TS-E24 and EF8-15 and it's probably over 90%)
http://architecture-photos.co.uk

I'd expect an 11-24 to contribute a fair bit to our bottom line ;-)

PS If anyone's curious, I was recently interviewed by X-Rite specifically about my architectural photography
http://blog.xritephoto.com/2015/01/architectural-photography-coloratti-master-keith-cooper/


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



kphoto99 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I'll definitely take a good look at the new lens, it would be unbeatable for small bathrooms, walk-in closets and similar small spaces that I often have to photograph.
> ...



Maybe, but then I'd have another camera, battery and charger, I'd have to get an L-Plate for it and carry the weight and space the combo would take. In cases like this 'the cost' is not always the bottom line. Besides, I can defish the 15mm most of the time to deal with small situations the 17TS-E can't.

But I got a lot of my work in the last three years because I had the unique 17 and the quality images it delivers, if the 11-24 gave me that edge again I'd have to look very seriously at it, it would cost me money not to. But many of my clients are demanding drone images now so maybe the money will go in that direction, the thing is, a key shot from an elevated position can be a killer image, a marginally nicer shot of a small bathroom, not so much......


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > tetten said:
> ...



Components are now cheaper.

I have used this quite successfully many times without issues. Leveling is largely irrelevant since the pano is going to be processed anyway. Regardless, I have a bubble level on it. I've had no trouble with it supporting a 5D+70-200/2.8. When it's windy, I just wrap the neck strap around it. And it disassembles and folds up into a little zip top bag.


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> tetten said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Cheaper components....10 years later...in what world? With the rise of commodity prices and inflation that is a laughable statement.

"Success" is certainly a relative term, and judging by the pictures that are also available through the link you provided, I would say my standard of success is wildly different from yours.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> Cheaper components....10 years later...in what world? With the rise of commodity prices and inflation that is a laughable statement.



They're made using more efficient processes now, and they're more popular and thus there have been economies of scale.


> "Success" is certainly a relative term, and judging by the pictures that are also available through the link you provided, I would say my standard of success is wildly different from yours.



Ah, yes, the argument of someone without an argument ("I don't like your pictures"). It's highly likely that I won't like your images either, since I like essentially zero landscape images. So what? That site is almost 10 years old anyway and most of the shots I've taken with my setup are 360x180 immersive movies.

A panorama head is really a very unnecessary thing unless you have very close subjects. I've taken hundreds and hundreds of panoramas handheld.

I like this one.


----------



## jepabst (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Really looking forward to seeing the quality of this lens. I would absolutely consider purchasing.


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> tetten said:
> 
> 
> > Cheaper components....10 years later...in what world? With the rise of commodity prices and inflation that is a laughable statement.
> ...



For someone without an argument......apparently you forgot, but you interjected yourself into a response that I made to someone else, why you ever even responded to that is beyond me. 

And as for "success", whether you take that as an insult or not is up to you, my definition of success is a sharp print corner to corner at 30"x40" or larger with good lighting and composition. Good luck trying to print a handheld panorama at sizes as large as that and not have them come out looking like crap.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> For someone without an argument......apparently you forgot, but you interjected yourself into a response that I made to someone else, why you ever even responded to that is beyond me.
> 
> And as for "success", whether you take that as an insult or not is up to you, my definition of success is a sharp print corner to corner at 30"x40" or larger. Good luck trying to print a handheld panorama at sizes as large as that and not have them come out looking like crap.



Well add me to your list of 'no hopers' for having the temerity to shoot panos handheld sometimes, and dare to print them large


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> And as for "success", whether you take that as an insult or not is up to you, my definition of success is a sharp print corner to corner at 30"x40" or larger with good lighting and composition. Good luck trying to print a handheld panorama at sizes as large as that and not have them come out looking like crap.



Yeah, that's really, really easy to do. I have four 42x28s near me at this moment, and a 36x12 (360°x120°) on the wall right in front of me, all taken handheld, with the last one taken while standing in a tiny two-person service lift 440 feet off the ground suspended by nothing but cables.


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> tetten said:
> 
> 
> > And as for "success", whether you take that as an insult or not is up to you, my definition of success is a sharp print corner to corner at 30"x40" or larger with good lighting and composition. Good luck trying to print a handheld panorama at sizes as large as that and not have them come out looking like crap.
> ...



Yeah its easy to do, that's why tripods were invented, that's why camera manufacturers invented IS, and why all other forms of camera stabilization were invented. Because its easy to hold a camera for a picture.......much less a panorama. 

If that picture of the stadium is your definition of success, then yes, yours and my definitions are radically different on multiple levels.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > tetten said:
> ...



It's much easier on a panorama than on a single shot. Much.


----------



## tetten (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> tetten said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Yes, all the pro architectural and landscape photographers handhold all their shots, especially panoramas, because its easy. Much.

Your statements continue to devolve into ridiculousness......or you are trolling, which ever the case, this will definitely be the last I address you.


----------



## horshack (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



rrcphoto said:


> horshack said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I read. An 11mm f/2.8 would be preferable to a 11mm f/4 for astro, or astro nightscapes if that term is more agreeable.


----------



## Cet (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > tetten said:
> ...



Lets try it with logic: What is more difficult to be hand held, a long or a wide lens? Obviously the longer, the more need for stabilisation and vice versa.


----------



## PVS (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...




I'd prefer carrying my tripod. For static subjects and slower shutter speeds I wouldn't reach for IS. I do find IS useful with longer focal lengths BUT when image quality is a priority then I carry tripod - it allows you to turn that 3200 down to 100. It is "a must" photographic tool and is a must when image quality is a must. 
Each to his own.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



PVS said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Most of what I shoot can't be shot with tripod or is in places where tripods are not allowed. I own many tripods but they are largely impractical tools for almost everything I shoot or because I can't carry them where I'm going.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Please use only one measurement system - or buy this 0.43-0.94" lens...


----------



## PVS (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> PVS said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Well I haven't thought of that, never had any problems with tripod but I guess it must be the subjects.


----------



## lux (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

So it seems not only great for landscape (which I thought would be a small niche for a 3K lens) but also for architecture. That makes sense. If that pays the bills and this is significantly better than the 16-35 then it would be great for those folks. What percentage of professional photogs pay the bills with architecture?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



lux said:


> So it seems not only great for landscape (which I thought would be a small niche for a 3K lens) but also for architecture. That makes sense. If that pays the bills and this is significantly better than the 16-35 then it would be great for those folks. What percentage of professional photogs pay the bills with architecture?



I do.

But having got the 16-35 f4 IS a week ago, and boy is it a great lens, I am not sure I will go for the 11-24, certainly not immediately. 

Besides, there is architecture shooting and architecture shooting, are you shooting the space or are you shooting the architects work? Anybody shooting the space and that bills above mediocre rates will be on it like a penguin on an ice flow surrounded by seals. But 'true' architectural shooters rarely if ever need such crazy wide fov's with the inherent distortions such a dramatic perspective gives, they are far more interested in architectural detail that creates the style of the space, rather than is the space, and they have far more need for movements than fov.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



tetten said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > tetten said:
> ...



Tetten...I've appreciated some of your earlier comments. I usually stay out of forum bickering, but if anything is devolving at this point, it's from insulting another photographer's work by implying that your standard of excellence is so much higher as to render their work inadequate and therefore demonstrate the need to do it your way.

It's starting to sound a little silly telling other pros that what they're doing with success can't possibly be successful enough. I'm sure there are photographers out there who think their work achieves excellence above yours, and yet others thinking that way over them. If it works for someone, why knock it? If they (or their clients) are pleased with the huge prints on their walls, who cares how anyone else defines success? 

Kieth's engineering wisdom from the X-Rite interview he linked seems to apply here: don't let perfection become the enemy of excellence. It sounds like you're trying to convince someone that what they deem excellent (and so do their paying clients) is not perfect and is therefore not worthwhile. Personally, pursuing that level of perfection would suck the life out of photography for me... 

Anyway, maybe just agree to disagree, eh? We each have different motivations in our photography, be it personal fulfillment, paying the bills, or even ultimate "perfection" as we see it.

I'll kindly butt-out now.  No hard feelings...


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

By the way, Lee Jay, thanks for the link to the DIY pano head. I'm a tinkering fool that always likes to see if I can do it myself cheaper, better or at all.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Famateur said:


> By the way, Lee Jay, thanks for the link to the DIY pano head. I'm a tinkering fool that always likes to see if I can do it myself cheaper, better or at all.



If you have heavy equipment, or want a stiffer system (these bars are really stiff - almost as stiff as 1" square solid bars), it's pretty easy. They make them in 1.5"x1.5", and they make 2x1 and 3x1 versions. So, I made mine 1"x1", but you could make yours as big as 4.5"x1.5" or even bigger if you want, like 3"x3".


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I think Tamron will probably sell 10x as many 15-30mm lenses as Canon sells of this thing.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



mclaren777 said:


> I think Tamron will probably sell 10x as many 15-30mm lenses as Canon sells of this thing.



I am sure Tamron and Canon think that as well. I'd think Tamron will sell 100x as many 150-600 as Canon sell 200-400's too, it isn't a numbers game and the 15-30 ia as different from an 11-24 as a 150-600 is to a 200-400.


----------



## vrpanorama (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I shot mostly with fisheye lens and wide angles lens. I used to have the rectilinear 14mm f2.8 II lens but sold it because with the 360 software I use it causes more problem than solve it (the king is the 8-15mm). So I am almost sure that this future lens is an evolution of the 14mm, some how mixing the technology of the new 16-35mm lens and the 14mm which anyway does sell in large numbers. I am hoping that the effective number of pixel will be designed for the next dslr generation


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Lee Jay, thanks for the link to the DIY pano head. I'm a tinkering fool that always likes to see if I can do it myself cheaper, better or at all.
> ...



Cool. This will give me another reason to get an end mill bit or two for my drill press. Aluminum stock, in its various extruded configurations is fun to work with. My current project is an automatic shell dispenser for my reloading press. 8) Each pull of the press lever dispenses, then inserts a new shell into the press. It's not finished yet, but getting close!

Wow...I've really drifted off topic here. Uh...back to the rumored lens and Rebel.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



lux said:


> So it seems not only great for landscape (which I thought would be a small niche for a 3K lens) but also for architecture. That makes sense. If that pays the bills and this is significantly better than the 16-35 then it would be great for those folks. What percentage of professional photogs pay the bills with architecture?


Not -that- many ... I hope ;-)

In terms of 'rather unlikely' lenses, I'd prefer an 11mm with shift (what an optical design that would be and $$$ too) - tilt, I could do without.

Since the slightest tilt up or down of the lens (at 11mm) is going to show massively converging/diverging verticals, then using such a lens is going to take some real care and thought about what the images are for and how they are to be cropped or even adjusted in PS. 

It's a focal length (on FF) where quite mundane elements of your view could become very powerful compositional elements, by accident or design. Based on experiences with the EF14 and (partially rectified) EF8-15, I'm suspecting that landscapes shots that 'work' at 11mm are also going to need some real care if the 'distortions' are not going to overwhelm your impression of the view (YMMV) - I'm still looking forward to what people can do with such width.

Definitely a lens that would need a lot of experimentation to get over the 'new toy' effect (every problem is a nail when you've a new hammer).

Still, a useful (and fun) new tool to master for some aspects of the work I do.

The real utility will show later when I look at a few months work and see how many 'wow' shots (by client reaction, not mine ;-) ) it's enabled.


----------



## wfmiller (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Famateur said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



You know a Dillon XL650 already does that with shells!!  Ooppps back to the debate!!

I for one love shooting super wide and will put this on my list of must haves. I don't sell my work as for me photography is a hobby and a passion. Maybe I should start selling though as the wife is complaining about the number of pictures that litter the wall of our house (all tastefully arranged of course!!)...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Damn you, Canon – you keep coming up with clever ways to deplete my gear fund before it accumulates sufficiently for the 300/2.8L IS II.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Thank you @Famateur, that was a breath of fresh air on here.


----------



## pedro (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Well, great news, but a big price tag for me as a purely hobbyist photographer. So, in the long run, the Sigma 12-24 F/4.5-5.6 will do. I'll go this route. As I only work at the low end, the additional .5 in aperture won't hurt that much. But the price tag is about 4 times lower, so this gives flight ticket money for a very nice trip or a low price fall vacaction along with my wife AND the siggy...;-)


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Famateur said:


> Tetten...I've appreciated some of your earlier comments. I usually stay out of forum bickering, but if anything is devolving at this point, it's from insulting another photographer's work by implying that your standard of excellence is so much higher as to render their work inadequate and therefore demonstrate the need to do it your way.
> 
> It's starting to sound a little silly telling other pros that what they're doing with success can't possibly be successful enough. I'm sure there are photographers out there who think their work achieves excellence above yours, and yet others thinking that way over them. If it works for someone, why knock it? If they (or their clients) are pleased with the huge prints on their walls, who cares how anyone else defines success?
> 
> ...


 Thank you Famateur well said!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



neuroanatomist said:


> Damn you, Canon – you keep coming up with clever ways to deplete my gear fund before it accumulates sufficiently for the 300/2.8L IS II.



LOL ;D

I have a dream to own; 200mm f2 + 400mm f2.8 IS II + 600mm f4 II. This looks like another dream lens.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



wfmiller said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. This will give me another reason to get an end mill bit or two for my drill press. Aluminum stock, in its various extruded configurations is fun to work with. My current project is an automatic shell dispenser for my reloading press. 8) Each pull of the press lever dispenses, then inserts a new shell into the press. It's not finished yet, but getting close!
> ...



True, and Hornady has one for my press, but it's pricey, and I spent my money on L lenses.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



IglooEater said:


> Thank you @Famateur, that was a breath of fresh air on here.



No prob...


----------



## Famateur (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



ewg963 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Tetten...I've appreciated some of your earlier comments. I usually stay out of forum bickering, but if anything is devolving at this point, it's from insulting another photographer's work by implying that your standard of excellence is so much higher as to render their work inadequate and therefore demonstrate the need to do it your way.
> ...



You're welcome, and thanks...


----------



## WorkonSunday (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

excellent. good to see canon pushing the boundary. sharpness aside, for indoor shots, 1mm is 1mm, you have it you have it, you dont you dont. especially I havent mastered the art of walk through walls/shooting through walls ;D

im gald it's priced quite highly...at least we knwo it will be L worthy.


----------



## eninja (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



keithcooper said:


> lux said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so reading through these threads I did see one person say that this is a perfect lens for him because it will likely be relatively light and really wide and therefore perfect for using when hiking to get amazing landscape photos.
> ...



Thanks for sharing - regarding architectural photography and other stuff. More power.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



keithcooper said:


> Since the slightest tilt up or down of the lens (at 11mm) is going to show massively converging/diverging verticals, then using such a lens is going to take some real care and thought about what the images are for and how they are to be cropped or even adjusted in PS.



Well that can be corrected by 'reverse' tilting the camera, and, as you well know, the shorter the focal length the less angular tilt you need for the same effect, if Canon stuck to their traditional 8º-8.5º of tilt you would have the same effect as over 17º of tilt on the 24mm, that leaves plenty of tilt to do the correction.

I understood the convergence to be a function of the pretty extreme retrofocus designs of the 17 and 24 and not an intrinsic function of tilt/swing, certainly the 17 displays the effect much more than the 24 and an 11mm would be even worse.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



privatebydesign said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Since the slightest tilt up or down of the lens (at 11mm) is going to show massively converging/diverging verticals, then using such a lens is going to take some real care and thought about what the images are for and how they are to be cropped or even adjusted in PS.
> ...



I was thinking of the convergence/divergence of verticals you get with any wide lens, which is just a feature of going to wider fields of view rather than lens design. In this instance, I should have said "tilt up or down of the camera" since I didn't mean anything connected with lens/camera movements.

With the EF14 it's very noticeable how trees lean inwards if you move the horizon much below mid frame, that and clouds can take on very different shapes.

Perhaps one reason I notice this so readily, comes from using wide and shift lenses hand held, something I find makes me pay that bit more attention to composition. If I'm visiting somewhere new on a job, the tripod comes out for the paid work, but if just 'looking around' I'm happy to have just the 8-15, TS-E17 and 24-70 with me - the tripod stays in the car... I'd go so far as to say that if you're learning to use a wide TS-E lens, then (occasionally) ditching the tripod is a great way to get a much more immediate 'feel' for how what's in front of you is going to be represented (YMMV ;-). 

If anyone is curious about some of these differences in view, this stitched shot is from my review of the EF8-15 and is taken with the TS-E17 shifted up/down by 12mm, giving a field of view not dissimilar to this rumoured new zoom at 11mm







There are views of the same scene with the EF8-15 and EF14 in the review (about half way down) 
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_ef8-15f4l.html


----------



## Thaikon (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

Canon EOS Digital Elan lol


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



keithcooper said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > keithcooper said:
> ...



Ah, yes, that makes much more sense, sorry I misunderstood. 

I have often framed to crop with the 15mm fisheye, and I remember seeing a very cool wedding image by Joe Buissink, he shot it with the 14mm and insisted he had needed to use that lens. The couple were in the bottom of the frame with fireworks bursting in the sky above. It didn't make sense to me until he showed the original file, the couple were actually standing on the roof of a van and they were just below the frame center pre crop, so when it was cropped they had no distortion but he had the fov to include the fireworks too, it was a perfect example of imaginative pre visualization and mitigation of ultra wide projection distortion.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



privatebydesign said:


> I have often framed to crop with the 15mm fisheye, and I remember seeing a very cool wedding image by Joe Buissink, he shot it with the 14mm and insisted he had needed to use that lens. The couple were in the bottom of the frame with fireworks bursting in the sky above. It didn't make sense to me until he showed the original file, the couple were actually standing on the roof of a van and they were just below the frame center pre crop, so when it was cropped they had no distortion but he had the fov to include the fireworks too, it was a perfect example of imaginative pre visualization and mitigation of ultra wide projection distortion.



There's a slider for that in Lightroom.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I have often framed to crop with the 15mm fisheye, and I remember seeing a very cool wedding image by Joe Buissink, he shot it with the 14mm and insisted he had needed to use that lens. The couple were in the bottom of the frame with fireworks bursting in the sky above. It didn't make sense to me until he showed the original file, the couple were actually standing on the roof of a van and they were just below the frame center pre crop, so when it was cropped they had no distortion but he had the fov to include the fireworks too, it was a perfect example of imaginative pre visualization and mitigation of ultra wide projection distortion.
> ...



Yes and that slider is so generic and focused on rectilinear corrections it is all but useless most of the time for me. I do highly recommend a little plugin called Fisheye Hemi, it is the only ps plugin I use regularly, though the newer ps lens field corrections are so powerful even it has become nearly obsolete. The only other player in the game for high quality corrections is the dreaded DxO, their anamorphic corrections are pretty amazing, and very time consuming to replicate well in ps.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



privatebydesign said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Well, that's for something else entirely. For that I recommend Hugin and all of its many projection and shift transformations including General Panini.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



Lee Jay said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I have often framed to crop with the 15mm fisheye, and I remember seeing a very cool wedding image by Joe Buissink, he shot it with the 14mm and insisted he had needed to use that lens. The couple were in the bottom of the frame with fireworks bursting in the sky above. It didn't make sense to me until he showed the original file, the couple were actually standing on the roof of a van and they were just below the frame center pre crop, so when it was cropped they had no distortion but he had the fov to include the fireworks too, it was a perfect example of imaginative pre visualization and mitigation of ultra wide projection distortion.
> ...



Yes, but I'd have to use Lightroom... ;-) 

But seriously... 
Unfortunately, such corrections applied afterwards can lead to cropping that is unpredictable at the time of taking, and gets worse, the wider the lens. Better than nothing, but not as good as using the right lens if you have it. 

Knowing that you're going to crop the bottom off the image in the example above, allows you to frame the people and fireworks and only needs a simple crop. It's essentially the same thing as using shift - indeed I've done similar things with a TS-E17 - perhaps not a lens I'd normally associate with wedding photography though ;-)

I'd second the mention of fisheye-hemi. For its simplicity (and cheap too) it's worked wonders on many fisheye images. http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/stuff2/?p=2704
also, my original look at it: http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/plugins/fish-eye-hemi.html

For architectural use with fisheye, it's very useful in that you can straighten verticals but not other lines




It's a great one for making interior spaces look huge (probably why it's so popular when I'm shooting office interiors for commercial property developments ;-)

It's also great for close pictures of groups of people, either with the fisheye (13-15mm), or a normal wide angle shot (add some barrel distortion and then apply FE hemi) where you have people stretched towards the edges.

I rarely photograph groups of people, but I'd agree that DxO Optics Pro (or just ViewPoint) has some very pleasing looking corrections too. I've also made a 'pano' from a single image in AutoPano Giga, just so as to be able to use a wider range of geometry changes.

As ever there are many ways of doing things - I've looked at a lot of software tools for such work (well, ones that work on my Mac) and to me usability counts for a great deal. I'd always suggest experimenting to see what 'fits' your style of working and what you need...
...Oh, and I still dislike LR ;-)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



neuroanatomist said:


> Damn you, Canon – you keep coming up with clever ways to deplete my gear fund before it accumulates sufficiently for the 300/2.8L IS II.



It's been a while since it's been said here....but Canon are the ones who make money out of Photography....not the photographer's who use their cameras and lenses. Most of the photographic genres are a drying pool of income, contracting circles or already dry wells. look at stock, look at fashion, look at sports. Even papers don't like to pay for front covers any more. The more photos there are, the less someone is prepared to pay for one. 4

It's an interesting lens, I used to really enjoy my Siggi 12-24mm. I really like my TS-e 17L and 8-15mm fish. I'm sure I'll enjoy this lens once the price has fallen to a sane level.


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*



GMCPhotographics said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you, Canon – you keep coming up with clever ways to deplete my gear fund before it accumulates sufficiently for the 300/2.8L IS II.
> ...


Ditto that...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*




GMCPhotographics said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you, Canon – you keep coming up with clever ways to deplete my gear fund before it accumulates sufficiently for the 300/2.8L IS II.
> ...



I am sorry but for me, who might be in the minority here but I know I am not alone, that is simply not true. Sure I don't make anything like the money many here do judging by the money they spend on their 'hobbies', but all my gear has paid for itself many many times over. There is money to be made in photography, some are doing very well, and whilst the old business model is dead the need for high quality images delivered on time is bigger than ever.


----------



## jepabst (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: New Rebel & EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly*

I agree. My gear has paid for itself 10, neh, 20 times over. I am able to make more profit each year as my need for overhead goes down as I accrue lenses and other peripherals. 

I will say, I have diversified to do more for sure; moving into commercial, corporate, weddings ect.. to make those dollars.


----------

